# What Project are You Working on Right Now?



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm currently working on tombstones and a Spooky Town landscape. But I just finished up flower arrangements, jack o lanterns, a zombie self-portrait, plans for my crypt, and the layout/design for the Victorian parlor.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 13, 2008)

I am working on my swamp witch, A vampire, Tombstones, and wreaths... I still need to make a fence for my cemetery, More pvc figures for my other witches, I want to do a coffin or two...
Lets see I must have a Million or more projects I want to do , Depends on how much i get finished before Halloween.. LoL. I keep freaking out everytime I log on here and see how many days are left ...


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

This is the first year we are doing out and out projects. We're looking at starting soon, finally going to do an FCG and do some sort of thing to the Roomba. I saw on another thread about using the Roomba as a roaming spider and thought that was a great idea. Also going to do a fog chiller. We never really made much of anything ourselves because we usually get started too late, but this year we (mostly Brian) are making stuff. I'm going to make some sugar skulls next week, too.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Wall art, actually.

Two rectangles of masonite, one about 2 inches wider than the other. 
On the smaller piece, I apply gesso in a heavy stroke for texture, vertical lines, curves, squiggles, what have you.
Over that I paint a basic color that fades from a light hue to a dark, like orange, lavender, pale green, gray, etc.

Over that I paint a matte black silhouette, like a witch walking her cat up a hill, a distant mansion on a hill, a cemetery by night, owls in a tree, a scarecrow guarding pumpkins.

Sections of the silhouettes will be enhanced with bright yellow, like the mansion's windows, the owl's eyes, the face of the scarecrow, the lantern of the graverobber in the cemetery, that sort of thing.

The larger piece is edged with a few inches of the base color of the art, given crackle medium and then black, so I have a faux frame of black & orange crackle, or black & lavender, etc.

It's all glued together, the art on the crackle edged back, varnished and hung on the wall for seasonal art.
I don't have a digital camera, but if I can, I'll post them in the future.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Spats, that sounds amazing! You HAVE to find a way to post pictures of those! Sounds like something I'd be willing to shell out some cash for!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Here's my latest project:








And the transformation:


----------



## cerinad (Jun 13, 2008)

Rikki said:


> Here's my latest project:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow That's great!! Looks like something out of a comic book.. I really like it..


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Tonight, I finished my sound system ( 4 car stereos with computer power supply power), almost finished our first VSA routine for our 4 three-axis-skulls, and my wife is finishing up our 4th styrofoam tomb-stone. 

We are getting a lot of things done...but we over planned and are still behind schedule.


----------



## Hamm (Aug 3, 2008)

Wooden Coffin. Will finish this weekend, Then hack Oil lamps to electric Flickers


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

The weekend plans include finishing the PVC flicker candles and the campfire (today), going to HF tomorrow, and then building the outhouse (with the wiper motor door opener/closer) on Sunday. We still have to build the mausoleum, the FCG marionette, and build the washer woman... Sigh, lots still to do!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

halloweenscreamqueen....please oh please be sure to post construction pictures of your projects......I for sure would be interested in the outhouse with the opening door.

When we lived in Nebraska where our diner was, it was a small town of 63. There were quite a few outhouses in that old town. We were known for owning most of the properties that had outhouses on them, for instance the old filling station had a his & hers outhouse. When we moved & sold everything I brought 1 outhouse door with me as a souvenier. Its in my yard right now, would love to make a project/ prop out of it!

Muf


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Will do Muffy! We've already gotten the materials, now it's just a matter of finding the time to put it all together!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I am finishing up my pumpkins for my cheap cardboard columns this weekend.
Tutorial here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/69731-cheap-graveyard-columns-cardboard.html

I hope to be able to start work on our crypt and FCG this weekend. I've been stalled by the hellishly hot weather (I live in Houston, TX  ) and the lack of DH's participation (for safety's sake, I am not using power tools without him at least home, and he works nights  ) I've never used a circular saw, and he has yet to show me how so I can do it myself. (cause I'm sure he knows I'll sneak around and work on this while he's at work!) 

I am going to work on carving a few tombstones this weekend too.

We've got a week's vacation coming up, so hopefully that will be when we get the majority of stuff finished.

I still have to finalize my plans for our Halloween party - I am sort of blocking that from my mind right now...


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Frankie's Girl said:


> We've got a week's vacation coming up, so hopefully that will be when we get the majority of stuff finished.
> 
> 
> > All you need is a week's vacation to get the majority of stuff FINSIHED?
> ...


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm working on my directional sign post for my pirate display. I'm finished with my treasure trove (various pirate treasure chests and various treasure). I made a couple of scary mermaids to sit on the corner of my yard on my rock outcropping. 

Once I'm finished I'll work on my haunt sign...Dead Man's Point.


----------



## masdc78 (Aug 4, 2008)

skeleton and corpse cages this weekend...


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

still working on the fences and the pillars and trying to figure out how to place everything so it looks good


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

I am really planning on starting this weekend...I Was waiting for it to drop below 100, but doesn't look like it is happening soon. Have been working inside on 3 - axis and some decorating props.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

We have 2 weeks off...starting next week. So we're hoping that will give us a jump start on getting things done.
I just finished the secret reaper gifts but still waiting for something to arrive by mail before I can send it.
We're also busy with the organ. Its been gutted down to the frame and keyboard. Pieter's busy making the system to operate the keys. We already have the pcv pipes and large pieces of styrofoam to make the alcove for the pipes. It's supposed to stay dry this weekend so we'll probably work on cutting the alcove out of the styrofoam.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

cylonfrogqueen said:


> Frankie's Girl said:
> 
> 
> > We've got a week's vacation coming up, so hopefully that will be when we get the majority of stuff finished.
> ...


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm on the downward side of my 2008 haunt this year...so far. I have an FCG to finish... I'm ready to seal my rmonster mud reaper, I have a half coffin to seal, 4 fence rails to paint, 4 more to build, and some landscape lights to wire, 12 PVC flicker light candles,...I think this is all, unless I start something else...

I need to stop reading these awesome threads though and stop getting ideas.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Putting finishing touches on the animated "Buried Alive" coffin this weekend. After that I'll finish the little dead girl in the rocking chair. Then it's back to the two arguing witches. With just 70-odd days to go, I hope I have enough time!


----------



## Winnie Sanderson (Dec 7, 2007)

I posted these on another thread but this is what I am working on right now for my Halloween Dinner Party......












































Not a BIG project but what I am doing right now.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh My!!!! You have got to put those in the tutorial section Winnie Sanderson.....they are simply spectacular!! 

the Merry Muffster


----------



## charles f (Sep 22, 2007)

Testing the new floodlights this weekend. Maybe I'll finish one of the yard spooks, too. 

Hard to get much done this weekend. Airshow at Offutt AFB on Sat-Sun. Wheeeeee!


----------



## Skullwerks (Jun 26, 2008)

more SKULLS
skullwerks


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Not strictly a project for this Halloween, but I'm in the process of scrapbooking all of last year's Halloween photos, which is a bit of an epic task in itself lol

Winnie that cutlery is amazing!!!


----------



## TheReaper (Jul 25, 2008)

well I just got some pallets today so I am gonna be working on groundbreaking toe pinchers. I am so behind on props! I also need to make cemetery pillars which shouldnt take too long. Theyre gonna be only 4 feet tall by 1 ft cube.


----------



## TheReaper (Jul 25, 2008)

skull werks those are some nasty skulls! I cant afford em tho.


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

wooden coffin...will post pics soon


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

View attachment 1701
coffin and gate
View attachment 1702


----------



## samhainschimera (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm just working on some decor projects since I live in a condo and don't have any outdoor space. I'm trying to do a dia de los muertos wreath at the moment ...we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

very cool!!


----------



## kagome_elric (May 31, 2006)

a few signs are what have my attention at the moment.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

gettin drumk............


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

samhainschimera said:


> I'm just working on some decor projects since I live in a condo and don't have any outdoor space. I'm trying to do a dia de los muertos wreath at the moment ...we'll see how it turns out.


Ooh I'd love to see that when it is done! I'm going to work on some sugar skulls this week.


----------



## Hamm (Aug 3, 2008)

Now have moved on to flicker lantern for the night, will finish coffin if Hurrican Fay doesen't send shed to Kansas. 
It has rained every time I go outside, so tonight I thought I would sneak up on the lantern.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Nice looking gate Mr Halloween! For you and anyone else who has made the toe-pincher coffin....how do you display them? Mine turned out so heavy that I am afraid to leave it standing upright and have it fall on someone. Laying down just doesn't have the effect I want so it's really only been good to store my props in.


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

i will have it lying down


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have two of the three witches finished, am working on the third, and the cauldron, I also tonight started my vampire head. I also want to do a fcg, and more tombstones, If I hve time, maybe a leer. Plus alot of smaller detail type things.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

I am working on a toe-pincher coffin, lettering on the tombstones, gravedigger, and I still need a skelton or something for inside the coffin. Also working on some additional lighting for the front sidewalk/steps. Not many weekends left to work on projects, almost 2 months to old hallows eve. OMG !!!


----------



## samhainschimera (Aug 8, 2008)

Tish said:


> Ooh I'd love to see that when it is done! I'm going to work on some sugar skulls this week.


I've never made a wreath before, I hope it doesn't turn out too stupid looking. 

Sugar skulls! Post pics when you're done, I bet those will look awesome.


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Still working on the Skeleton for my Scarecrow prop, have the legs and one foot made, hopefully by next weekend will have skeleton ready for corpsing.

Have the frames made for two 5 foot x 16inch square columns, hope to get to HD tomorrow for the styrofoam.

Just finished molding a gargoyle head using a blucky skull as a base, need to make another, to put on the columns, hoping to put this up as a tut.

With all the other props I purchased from my Garage Sale Haul, plus last years halloween clearance purchase, need to get everything together and plan where they are going.

Oh, and I'm hoping to make a Celtic Cross for the graveyard, and need to add a few more dead trees, so will be out looking for some decent sized tree limbs.

Oh and I'm making some faux wood planks to use to board up the windows.

And I need to work out how to animate my witch to stir the cauldron.

Almost forgot that I have some old fence panels I have in mind to make a coffin out of.

Did I mention that I need to revamp the fog chiller this year ?

There was something else I have to do but I forgot what it was ....


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Just remembered - need to replace my coffin dweller


----------



## TheReaper (Jul 25, 2008)

Just finished one of my ground breaker toe pinchers. Just need some fake moss (Gonna go out to Michaels, Im pretty sure they sell fake moss all year round) and a peice of wood on the top. Not bad for my first prop I ever Built. Heres are some picture =) Tell me what ya think!


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

PVC armatures (5, 3 done, 2 almost!); 2 chillers; schematic and plan for air compressors/props; Electrical: adding 3 20 amp outlets


----------



## Hamm (Aug 3, 2008)

Reaper, Those are nice. After this storm that's coming, I could give You all the moss You needed. It will be all over the place.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm finishing up my Freddy vs. Jason Comedy/Tragedy Masks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

here's the before...









and the after...









Yes, I made them...


----------



## Hamm (Aug 3, 2008)

*Very nice*

They look great. You should be very happy with Them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Hamm said:


> They look great. You should be very happy with Them.


Thanks Hamm!!


----------



## TheReaper (Jul 25, 2008)

Bear said:


> here's the before...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow those are amazing! What are they made from?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Reaper, they were sculpted from WED clay and molded with silicone, the final product is resin.


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

At the moment, I'm working intensely in PhotoShop to create some new and improved potion jar labels, next I need to build the bookcase for them!

Once I have them all done I'll upload some higher resolutions so they can be printed.  Here's a sneak peak:


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

A couple more...


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

*Love the Potion Labels JohnnyL*

Your potion labels are beautiful....can you let me in on where you found the borders you used? They would be perfect for this year's invites! Thanks!


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Hey badgirl, they're a mixture of various brushes I found for PhotoShop. Here's a direct link to one of the ones I used: http://www.deviantart.com/download/50202858/Basic_Borders_Brush_Set_1_by_jensequel.zip

Let me know if that's not it though. Also search deviantART: where ART meets application! for photoshop brushes for frames/borders, etc.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Someone loves the movie Hocus Pocus! I can't wait for that to air.


I'm working on crates and a treasure chest.


----------



## Hamm (Aug 3, 2008)

Your labels are very nice. It must have taken a long time to create. Good job.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Love the labels...very nice indeed.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

JohnnyL --

Love the labels! You are very talented! Can't wait until you're ready to upload them. So nice of you to share!!!


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I'll keep working on more! If anyone has some ideas for ingredients/company names - I'll whip some up!

Here's two more...



















(I'm not really aging the ink right now, because I think by crumpling them up a bit it should do it itself, maybe even sanding them a tad).


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Right now I'm trying to make wine charms and coasters out of shrinky dinks. I wanted old potion bottles for the charms but I can't find any I like and the one I drew didn't come out like I wanted it. It's too big, looks to hand made and not old and spooky enough. I hate that cutesy Halloween crap. 
I love the labels JohnnyL! I noticed you skipped all the typical eye of newt, wing of bat kind of stuff. Are you looking for more out there and creative suggestions? 
Here is a photo of my first go of the wine charms...


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

That charm looks great! Very creative!

As far as what I'm going for, pretty much anything. I'll get to the Eye of Newt sooner or later, haha.


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Putzing around with a Western/Halloween wreath. I'm having the darndest time finding cheap toy cowboy guns. Once I get a couple of those I'll paint 'em up, cross them one over the other and affix them to the bottom of the wreath.
Yesterday I also decided to make a banner for the dining room (Saloon). I'll be sure to post a pic of both projects once they're finished.
Keep up the great work everyone - you're all so danged inspirational!


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

BadTableManor said:


> I'm having the darndest time finding cheap toy cowboy guns.


Yeah, no wonder... you are in California! I don't know how many places I looked to find toy cap guns for my kid's cowboy costume in California. It was crazy. In Texas they are EVERYWHERE! I see them all the time at Walmart and the grocery store. I'd say buy them online or maybe try Mexican grocery stores.


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Here's another two:


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm really liking the labels. I saw the thread from last year where a couple members were making and posting them, but had troubles downloading since it's all flash when you do full size where they hosted them. I hope you can put the high-res versions up in a more accessible way.

Suggestions: Witch Hazel (I like the descriptive info they put on this which actually was on Witch Hazel when it was sold) 
Link to bottle

Dragon Scales
Dragon Teeth
Gnome Skulls
Powdered Bone
Troll Nails
Love Potion #69 (cough cough)
Wolfsbane - it's a poison
Deadly Nightshade - known as Devil's Cherries
Houseleek - known as Devil's Beard - protects homes from lightning
Yew - thinking under the brand MacBeth's Herbal Supplements" - Adding Sorrow to your Witch's Brew since 1606 (Yew is one of the ingredients the witch uses in the play, believed to have been written in 1606)
Valerian - Witch's aphrodisiac
Vervain - known as Herb of Grace - Guards against snakes - Brings good luck
Periwinkle - known as Socerer's Violet - deters evil
Rampion - May cause rapid hair growth (was grown as a salad plant in the fairy tale "Rapunzel")
Wormwood - Spirits brand - raises spirts from the dead
Mugwort - Spirits brand - Prevents dreaming of the dead, protection from evil
Yarrow - can conjure the Devil or drive him away
Wool of Bat
Mummy Dust
Fireflies
Powdered Crow Feet
Toad Liver Oil
Living Scarecrow Straw - Brand "Behind the Curtain Ingredients" (small letters at bottom, Collected in Oz) - Brains provide catalyst (not included)
Fairy Wings
Jellyfish Stingers
Bat Wings


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

JohnnyL, I just wanted to say thanks for sharing the labels you made and to let you know I have been having fun with them. I got some ink jet shrinky dink paper, printed them out and made coasters out of them. Still learning out the finer points of shrinky dinking and working out the kinks (like lower heat so they don't curl over) to get them perfect! This is what I have so far...


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

Right now I'm working on a bleeding sink, a bleeding shower , and a vomit covered toilet.


----------



## guitarist155 (Sep 25, 2007)

a head turning grave digger and a crate to hide pneumatic solenoids in plain sight


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Currently I'm working on two pillars for the graveyard. Also trying to work out how one became one inch taller than the other (the frames were the same size ...) and how to get gorrilla glue off my fingers ! After that I will work on aging/corpsing the skellie I made for my scarecrow


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

A very oversized fake rock, two large 21ft. spiders. I'm also trying to buy out all the fiberglass resin and cloth at Lowe's. lol


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Two Haunted Trees- in the syle of aranamuerta's. On I am mudding them. Was going to do paper mache.....but I am a mudder what can I say? Heavy yes, That is what hand carts are for. 
I wanted two trees to be end pieces for my 8 foot buffet table on the screened porch.
So I decided that I am going to make them in 2 sections each. Top and bottom. That way 
I actually can put the buffet top sandwiched in between the top and bottom halves.
( I actually will have to build 2 or 3 more smaller tree trunks as supports for underneath the table top center....but those will be simple thow togethers) Having the 2 halves, I have built into the bottom half a big, tall, round, plastic laundry hamper. Since these will eventually be stored in the house, ( too big for attic)..they will go in my bedroom. ( I hope they turn out nice ...LOL) So since they are going to be stored in my bedroom, I might as well use them for storage of all the buffet table decorations too., Hence the container inside the trunk of the tree. That is what is consuming me right now. Just mudded the bottom halves with 1 coat today. Prepping all the skulls, bones, skellys, etc...for working them into the tree.
But there are still faux gothic windows facades for the front cemetery....Hamm is taking care of the rest of the cemetery....ooops forgot he asked for a "gravedigger" damm I thought I was just about finished with the big stuff. And there is Millard McVee the swamp monster redo. Gee.....
Did someone say they were working on "getting drunK' ? 
That might be on my list soon too. How many more days do we have left? 
And I am already thinking about next years.....sad when you have this many projects to complete for this year ....and your wanting to fiddle with some of next years plans. 
I am diggin Johnny L. 's labels.....( next year adding cajun witch and potions.) 
okay who is next ?????


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Right now I am spending too much time on this amazing, addiciting and inspiring forum that I am not getting anything done but more great ideas!


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

Yesterday I got my Skeleton Spider's body done, with the first layer of paper mache. It's going to "ride" my Roomba around my haunt. I'll have pics up soon!


----------



## TheReaper (Jul 25, 2008)

Well since school started I havent had much time to work on props.But the other day I got a tent my dad ordered and it came in an awesome box for a graveyard pillar(Not an entrance pillar, Juts a stand alone pillar for inside the actual graveyard) I might do a paper mache job on it to give it better texture. I will be caping the top with styrofoam. And on top of that maybe a skull,angel, or gargoyle(I think a gargoyle would be better) Here is a picture of it.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

haverghast asylum said:


> Right now I'm working on a bleeding sink, a bleeding shower , and a vomit covered toilet.


Boy that must have been some weekend!!!


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

dustin2dust said:


> JohnnyL, I just wanted to say thanks for sharing the labels you made and to let you know I have been having fun with them. I got some ink jet shrinky dink paper, printed them out and made coasters out of them. Still learning out the finer points of shrinky dinking and working out the kinks (like lower heat so they don't curl over) to get them perfect! This is what I have so far...


Wow! Fantastic job! I'm honored, haha. You shrunk those down perfectly!


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Another one, straight from hell!


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Johnny, like everything you do, these are great! Are you using photoshop?


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks Dark Star! Yup, I'm using Photoshop.


----------



## jkcoop (Oct 11, 2004)

We just finished the new coffin for me over the weekend and last night we put me in it to "film" our "mini movie" we are sending everyone for the save the date for our party.
There are pics on our website, I won't put them here.
My 14 year old son was on a ladder doing the filming and my husband was holding a lamp with filters on it. It's making me giggle right now thinking about it because if our neighbors saw what we were up to last night they wouldn't wonder but KNOW we were nuts.
Next project is the witch that will go on the roof.


----------



## Spirit_In_The_Night (Aug 8, 2008)

Those are wonderful Johnny. I am curious, what does everybody put in those jars? I am thinking about doing it, but I am not sure as to what to but in them.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Working on some Death Tree Buffet (Support ) The buffet counter will rest on the two "trunks" ( also designed to be used as storage inside) There will be tops of the trees
to rest on top of counter. Still in the works tho:
















Second coat embedding the skulls and skellys:









Also working on spider pods..... But all my spiders are in storage. 









Also a cheap oblisk....but I don't dare so that right now....think I glued something wrong...
it is looking kind of short and squatty...not tall and sleek...LOL !


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

cylonfrogqueen - Those buffet supports are incredible! You should Tutorial on them, and is that a coffin top for the table top?


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Spirit_In_The_Night said:


> Those are wonderful Johnny. I am curious, what does everybody put in those jars? I am thinking about doing it, but I am not sure as to what to but in them.


For the graveyard dust, any kind of powder or dirt would work. Maybe something from a vacuum bag? Fake fur for the werewolf, plastic spiders, toy butterflies, toy bats, fake blood... all kinds of stuff!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

JohnnyL - I love those labels I have Jasc Paint Shop which I'm sure can do the same thing....its been on my PC forever but I just have not had time to figure out how it works......looking at your labels makes me think I better devote some time in there!lol Labels look great!

Cylon.......that buffet table is something else. I can't wait to see it finished!

jkcoop - you guys did a great job on that coffin & I love the still pic you took......don't worry about the neighbors their jealous cause you guys are having so much fun!!lol

Muf


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

JohnnyL


Please, oh please......teach us how to shoot pictures the way you do!! They are perfect!

Muf


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

cylonfrogqueen said:


> Working on some Death Tree Buffet (Support ) The buffet counter will rest on the two "trunks" ( also designed to be used as storage inside) There will be tops of the trees
> to rest on top of counter.
> Also working on spider pods..... But all my spiders are in storage.
> 
> ...




Just awesome Queen! Both projects! You have to do a tutorial for us. I would love to see the step-by-step.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Muffy said:


> JohnnyL
> 
> 
> Please, oh please......teach us how to shoot pictures the way you do!! They are perfect!
> ...


I agree, I think he should have a class... I have the same camera and I can't ever seem to get a decent low light pic.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

JKCoop - your coffin is to 'die' for and I checked out your save the date -- it's very cool!

Cylon -- Your buffet is great -- could you share how you made the spider pods? 

Johnny L -- Do you use regular printer label paper or did you age them?

Keep up the terrific work everyone -- as always...an inspiration!


----------



## Lonely Grave Walker (Aug 13, 2008)

I am currently working on skeleton bottles for a witch room in my haunt, and I am also working on a skin book!! I cant wait to get some pictures up!!


----------



## Lurkerz (Aug 13, 2008)

My never ending project is my table top haunted house I'm always adding or tweaking things never satisfied with it I have also just completed my
Grim Greater that will welcome ToTs to my house


----------



## MoonMoon (Sep 6, 2008)

We're currently working on some PVC candles, an archway for our haunt, paper mache pumpkins, and getting ready to start working on one of two life size pirates.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I finally started my own prop that I'v had in mind for some time. It's Donna, the creppy mourner. On my way to get a cam because im so freaking excited I made it.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm working on a dungeon scene in my room.


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

This was the last big thing on my to do list this year. I'll wait and stuff him with straw better when I put him out but I wanted to make sure he looked OK and wanted to test how he would stand up in his home outside.





















At least the old frame I used for my ghosts get to see a second life now.

Just have to do the computer work for my singing pumpkins and give them a final test before I get ready to start putting stuff out Oct 1st.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Cutting and piecing a saloon girl dress and spray painting crates.


----------



## Spirit_In_The_Night (Aug 8, 2008)

halinar said:


> This was the last big thing on my to do list this year. I'll wait and stuff him with straw better when I put him out but I wanted to make sure he looked OK and wanted to test how he would stand up in his home outside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is fantastic, and eerie.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> cylonfrogqueen - Those buffet supports are incredible! You should Tutorial on them, and is that a coffin top for the table top?





rnrkid said:


> Just awesome Queen! Both projects! You have to do a tutorial for us. I would love to see the step-by-step.





B Scary said:


> Cylon -- Your buffet is great -- could you share how you made the spider pods?



Thank you for your compliments. 
I could do a tutorial on the death buffet trees, when I finish. PERHAPS LOL!
I would like to see how this works out first, because I am kind of wingin it. 
Yes, DarK Star....I "borrowed" husband's coffin lid just to kind of get a idea of what I was doing there. No "real" plan yet for the counter top. Usually our buffet counter is about 8 -12 ft long. Again I am kind of wingin it and seeing how it goes together. 

The spider pods are coming out, kind of neat. Relatively cheap and easy.
I could do a tutorial when I make the next set. Hopefully Tuesday or Wednesday. But you can PM me and I can explain how I did them...
Pretty simple and verbal explaination could be followed and you can ab lib
yourself. Thanks for your interest.

hlmn your table top haunted house is Very NIce. I don't believe I have seen one as good as yours. It is obvious that you have spent alot of time working on that. Quite a nice display.

Halinar- Your scarecrow is huge. How tall is he? He is going to look great.
Quite the beacon for the TOT's to come to your house ! I like the fact that he is lit. That is cool.


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Today I was working on my pumpkins. I love em. They are easy to store, light, and fold up like an umbrella but they have one fatal flaw. When you put the main shaft into the stake and try to open the pumpkin up, the pressure at the top you create forces the shaft to slide upward and out of the stake in the ground. 

So, I drilled a hole in each pumpkin with the shaft in the stake and took a screw and a butterfly winged nut and tightened it up to keep the shaft from slipping out of the stake.

Now they work great!


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

texmaster said:


> Today I was working on my pumpkins. I love em. They are easy to store, light, and fold up like an umbrella but they have one fatal flaw. When you put the main shaft into the stake and try to open the pumpkin up, the pressure at the top you create forces the shaft to slide upward and out of the stake in the ground.
> 
> So, I drilled a hole in each pumpkin with the shaft in the stake and took a screw and a butterfly winged nut and tightened it up to keep the shaft from slipping out of the stake.
> 
> Now they work great!


I have never seen fold up pumpkins...Texmaster, are you able to post a pic.
Would love to see what you are talking about !


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Its really great to see everybodies projects!

Muf


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

cylonfrogqueen said:


> I have never seen fold up pumpkins...Texmaster, are you able to post a pic.
> Would love to see what you are talking about !


Sure! Sorry I didn't have a pic ready.

HUGE thanks to ferretlady for tracking them down for me!!

Here it is collapsed











Here it is folded out and they light up!


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

This is what I'm doing right now. Still need to age/paint the tombstones, but they are the first ones I've ever made. I will add some skellie bodies to the little wagon and bloody it up a bit.


----------



## TheReaper (Jul 25, 2008)

Tommorrow since school is off I'm gonna be making 2 entrace colums 4 feet tall by 1 foot cube. I also have a box that is about 4 feet but this will be used for a regular graveyard colum. Post pictures once I get started


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Ravens Grin Victorian Room*

I have the fireplace almost done. I have the arch done just needs some detail painting on it.
I might be painting the rest of the ceiling tomorrow.
I have the one occupant in her swing. (She's just "His" roommate)
But today I finished assembling the large piece of spooky/wierd furniture I built in my garage 4 blocks away then reassembled here, upstairs.
Maybe I might even get those fancy Victorian curtains hung tomorrow?
All this began with my ripping out the 1940 cardboard wall covering that made the stairway enclosed. I built railings and bannisters for the stairs from 1" black steel pipe, welded together with custom brackets holding them (they have a Medieval flare to them)
Then I wrapped and glued seven different colors of vynl strips the length of the bannister, the bannister curves at the top end becoming a snake looking back down and I can make it's head move if I want to during their time next to it. (It's alot more funny looking than real or scary looking. Not smart to scare people while they are walking on stairs, you know.)
It was one heck of alot of work just to clear this room of my old maze. I built it GOOD! It never broke or fell apart in all the years it was there.
Of course it is also alot more work when something is on the second floor. Up the stairs, down the stairs, all day long.
So just like the serial-killer detective movies when the Police are examining the bad guy's apartment, this room will have clues to allow people to then guess who is "living" there?
I am not copying those movies, no wall full of newspaper clippings concerning murders and mising persons.. I have other stuff instead, stuff like a guy who is really bad, yet secure enough to have very peculair surrounds because he knows nobody can touch him, nobody.
His "roomate" is a famous person he just picked up along the way, sort of an odd couple, but then, you never know?
Sorry. If you guessed G. Bush and Chaney, you are wrong! (Which one would be wearing the dress and be on the swing?)


----------



## TheReaper (Jul 25, 2008)

Im also working on my website here it is:
UnderWorld Haunt
Hosting kinda sucks and the sites not finished But I like it!

TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK!! PLEASE!! I LOVE ADVICE!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I love seeing everyones projects, they are so great! I am working on a few projects, my vampire, and hus victim, and a " creature" for a lack of better word, that I don't know what he is called but want him at the exit of my graveyard. Will post pics of them when thye are done, and try to get the pics up of my witch trio


----------



## guitarist155 (Sep 25, 2007)

i am currently working on: grave digger, reaper, control system, 3-axis skull, coffin mib, coffin sitter, seance routine, painting new pvc fence, pathway fence, entrance and sign, reworking my jumper prop.


----------



## TheReaper (Jul 25, 2008)

Well i just finished the torso for my scarecrow. I will probably be adding jute for an extra effect and the head will be a electric lighted pumpkin. Should look pretty cool! Can't wait till I finish=) Tell me what you think =)


----------



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

You guys are aewsome. The creativity you come up with is way cool.

I should be ready to make a mold of the Fish Creature Head this weekend. 
After that a Latex Pull.

Cary


----------



## thingmaker (Sep 9, 2008)

Mummies.

I've got a budget of practically nothing but I have a couple of those pathetic 4' plastic skeletons. You know the ones: Pin-head - with right and left limb bones from the same mold - anatomically grotesque in almost every imaginable way... The only thing I ever used one for in the past was to make a dead alien. Anatomical grotesquery works for that.
Well, I assembled one, added a decent head, sculpted new ribs and paper mache'd over it to create a mummified look. What I am doing now is pulling casts of the front 2/3 off the original by using thinned white glue and paper (Plaster cloth for the face, cuz with two layers I can get the detail). The result needs about $4 worth of polyurethane foam to make it self supporting and with a bit of paint and some carefully applied torn cloth strips (doped with thinned white glue) it makes a fine mummy... Well, a fine 4' mummy. I'm just producing 1 or 2 a week, cuz I'm lazy and I just wanted some stuff to fill space in a large Halloween display.


----------



## Hamm (Aug 3, 2008)

I have been working on fence, Nooo, not as easy as I thought LOL.



















I used the plans from minionsweb.com. I started with 13/16 hole to pound 1/2 electrical conduit into 1''x2'' boards, does not work well. 1x2's just broke apart.
Back at Home Depot I got a 7/8 Ridged spiral bit, and 2x4x10 board. Used table saw to cut wood into 1''x2''. the bit stops when the screw tip runs out of wood, so I quick flipped board and put the screw tip in little hole from other side, and it went though with no splintering, drilled a small hole in side of board so I could use drywall screw to hold pips in place. 
Once I did first one...Piece of cake. A little paint, and 6 more sections,,,I'll be Done


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

I just finished building up the eyebrows and nose ridge on the pumpkin for my scarecrow's head.
Scarecrow will go out tomorrow (very slowly adding things to the yard).










What I'm working on finishing up is the re-construction of my witches heads...here's the progress on the first one - the next will go more quickly:











On top of this, I need to whip up some more LED spotlights, and finish up the stirring mechanism for the witches cauldron (this year, I'm making one that I'll be piping fog into, compared to an actual cauldron filled with water and the witch stirring with an actual spoon)


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

I totally understand! I'm working on a sign for my haunt, constructing a coffin, painting a pedistal for my gargoyle, carving artificial pumpkins and trying to figure out how I'm going to make a fence... all hopefully to be done for this weekend, when all the big decorations go out >=) But, I'm as happy as can be, working on all of these projects =)


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

More than halfway through building my crypt/mausoleum. Mostly still needing to attaching the roof to the body, and paint at this point. Oh! and carve a sign for the FCG's name to go on the roof line.

Figure out how to make my FCG work. My ghost and motor configuration is giving me fits (I am trying to use a free fan motor, but may say to heck with it and go buy a rotisserie motor).

Cut a capper for my birdbath pedestal to use for a stone angel base.

Paint the interior of a simple cardboard well for my Donna (she's going to be Samara this year)

Make at least one tombstone with my dremel/woodburner. I haven't had time to play with either one!


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

you guys rock the stuff you are working on is awesome, but my altime fav has to be bear jason and freddy mask, dude they frigging ROCK!! WOW !!

I myself am working on a FCG, eh I think thats it and thats nearly finished.


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

We're building a huge stone casket (and I mean HUGE  ) as well as a cemetery entrance (colums and illuminated sign on top...)

I would love to show you pictures, but, of course, my camera died last week  Another unexpected expense.... on top of all the Halloween expenses... OUCH!

JOHNNY L - I absolutely ADORE your labels.... mind if I steel your ideas for next year??


----------



## jlb307 (Oct 15, 2007)

let's see...
just finished my soundtrack for the cemetery...
have to get a good system to play it on....
have to paint the fence.....
have to make or get more tombstones....
have to get new lights for the lightning.....
build a fog chiller......

why do we do this again?


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm working on weathering some concrete columns I bought before adding moss and I'm creating a graveyard fence from some pre-fabricated gothic picket panels. Still have to knock and loosen up some of the pickets, web it, and add some vines, leaves etc. Check them out, used my phone's camera to get a couple of quick pics.


----------



## Hamm (Aug 3, 2008)

I have finished My flicker lanterns. Except a little touch up paint. Nothing jaw dropping, but I finally got Them wired, and working.


----------



## mryantaylor (Oct 10, 2007)

Luminary Block Prints:
Thirteen for Halloween Gallery - Last additions/Quirky Bat - Foam Print


----------

